# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  برنامه چت ؟؟ :-؟

## farazjoonam

کی میدونه چه جوری میشه با vb.net برنامه برای چت کردن ساخت؟؟؟
لطفا اگه source دارید اطلاع بدید.
اگرم کسی چیزی در بارش میدونه بگه
مرسی

----------


## حامد مصافی

سلام دوست عزیزم

سری به وبلاگ من بزنید. 
قبلاً یک برنامه Socket Chat نوشتم که می تونید دانلود کنید.

----------


## farazjoonam

> سلام دوست عزیزم
> 
> سری به وبلاگ من بزنید. 
> قبلاً یک برنامه Socket Chat نوشتم که می تونید دانلود کنید.


آقا این برنامه که شما دادی برای چت در LAN هستش ، من می خوام تو اینترنت چت کنه

----------


## حامد مصافی

شما براحتی می تونید این برنامه رو روی اینترنت اجرا کنید
در برنامه های کلاینت باید IP کامپیوتر سرور رو وارد کنید.
اما من پیشنهاد می کنم در این حالت سرور رو به صورت Web Service پیاده سازی کنید

----------


## saeedsystems

> کی میدونه چه جوری میشه با vb.net برنامه برای چت کردن ساخت؟؟؟
> لطفا اگه source دارید اطلاع بدید.
> اگرم کسی چیزی در بارش میدونه بگه
> مرسی


لطفا برای من میل کنید            saeedsystem@yahoo.com

----------

